# Help on car ins/reg for non-immigrant on VW or B2



## oztossa (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi all,
I'm an aussie in the process of purcasing a house in NorCal and intend to use it as a "holiday home" for up to 6 months of the year.
I would like to buy a car in California to keep on the property to avoid costly car rental charges everytime I visit.
Can someone advise me as to whether I will be able to register a vehicle in California with my aussie license only (lets assume I'm able to get car insurance beforehand, I'm chasing State Farm and Progressive at the moment for quotes, but any advise on this is appreciated).
As I will only be travelling on a visa waiver or B2 initially, I hope to avoid the requirement to have to apply for a temporary license that expires every time my visa lapses!
Also any thoughts on which is the best bank to set up a US bank a/c (not HSBC at this stage as I don't qualify - BOA?)

Any other tips gratefully received, thanks!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

California Department of Motor Vehicles

Yes there is a small line "if you do not qualify for a SS# ..." - but you will not get a CA DL. With your limited stays you do not need one.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

oztossa said:


> Hi all,
> I'm an aussie in the process of purcasing a house in NorCal and intend to use it as a "holiday home" for up to 6 months of the year.
> I would like to buy a car in California to keep on the property to avoid costly car rental charges everytime I visit.
> Can someone advise me as to whether I will be able to register a vehicle in California with my aussie license only (lets assume I'm able to get car insurance beforehand, I'm chasing State Farm and Progressive at the moment for quotes, but any advise on this is appreciated).
> ...


Think carefully before applying for a B2. A rejection takes you one step backwards.

Progressive are the most commonly known big insurers for a foreign license. Try local brokers on the ground when you get there as well. You can change your insurance at any time.

For banks in NoCal, use BoA or Wells Fargo. No problem opening an account as a foreigner but you'll have to do it in person.

Watch out that California doesn't unilaterally decide you're a resident and start taxing you as such. They're desperate for money tight now and take no prisoners in their search for greenbacks. 

Always remember you have absolutely no right to visit your property.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Fatbrit - Wells is going through some policy changes due to the Wachovia merger.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

twostep said:


> Fatbrit - Wells is going through some policy changes due to the Wachovia merger.


Shouldn't be a problem for a foreigner to open an account, though. The problem usually arrives with one of the three branches of the Eighth Bank of Sticksville. Stick to BoA, Wells/Wachy or Chase/Wamu and you'll be okay.


----------



## oztossa (Nov 30, 2009)

*Further Questions*



Fatbrit said:


> Think carefully before applying for a B2. A rejection takes you one step backwards.
> 
> Progressive are the most commonly known big insurers for a foreign license. Try local brokers on the ground when you get there as well. You can change your insurance at any time.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Fatbrit, I guess you're saying that having property in the US will in no way influence the decision to issue a B2 visa, and that a refusal by the govt. to issue one to me will negatively influence future prospects of visiting/emigrating to the US - did I read that right?

Also, State Farm are more than happy to issue insurance for both car and home, but can I ask if you know whether after having purchased a car and insuring it, the Ca. DMV will issue me a registration for it, even though I only have a foreign license?

PS. Fatbrit - is that a beer gut you refer to, or to much good living over there in the land of plenty!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

oztossa said:


> Thanks for the info Fatbrit, I guess you're saying that having property in the US will in no way influence the decision to issue a B2 visa, and that a refusal by the govt. to issue one to me will negatively influence future prospects of visiting/emigrating to the US - did I read that right?
> 
> Also, State Farm are more than happy to issue insurance for both car and home, but can I ask if you know whether after having purchased a car and insuring it, the Ca. DMV will issue me a registration for it, even though I only have a foreign license?
> 
> PS. Fatbrit - is that a beer gut you refer to, or to much good living over there in the land of plenty!


On the B2, you need to really be retired with independent income to get a snowbird B2. A rejection will mark your file for life -- and doing what you're doing you really need to be anonymous. 


DMVs are laws unto themselves. Outside the corporate HR department, you really couldn't find a more officious organization. A recent problem is that local authorities have taken it upon themselves to enforce immigration control using the DMV -- despite the fact immigration is clearly a federal issue and they really have no idea about it. One other thing that I would note beyond Californian taxation issues is that if you do manage to get yourself in the DMV computer, assume the information is available to CBP and, if they find it, this is another red flag for immigrant intent and a refused entry.

I've used fatbrit on so many immigration boards that I'm loathed to change it. I tell folks it's actually untrue but a clever ploy to keep the dark forces off my back.


----------



## coloma gold (Jan 23, 2009)

oztossa said:


> Hi all,
> I'm an aussie in the process of purcasing a house in NorCal and intend to use it as a "holiday home" for up to 6 months of the year.
> I would like to buy a car in California to keep on the property to avoid costly car rental charges everytime I visit.
> Can someone advise me as to whether I will be able to register a vehicle in California with my aussie license only (lets assume I'm able to get car insurance beforehand, I'm chasing State Farm and Progressive at the moment for quotes, but any advise on this is appreciated).
> ...


Oztossa...

Fatbrit can answer your questions. The point I would like to bring to your attention has to do with the insurance on the home... Make sure to understand that many policies have limited coverages for residences that are unoccupied for more than 30 days (they may not cover vandalism/ water damage, etc). Make sure the agent understands your intent and usage so that you can get the proper coverage and "put it in writing" so there can be a paper trail. Also, Dept of Motor Vehicle has a form "certificate of non-operation" that may give you some reduction in dmv fees. As for Bank of America, they were listed as a bank that charges the most fees for services of all the banks.


----------

